# awning bulb - how to change?



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

hi does anybody now how to change a awning bulb on a autotrail 2007



forum helper note - more detail in title


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If your light fitting is the same as my 2005 just squeeze the top and bottom of the bulb cover . This action releases the bulb cover.
Dave p


----------

